# Buying a gun off the "Approved List"?



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

First off, I am not looking for a way to "illegally" purchase a weapon. I'm just unclear on the law and was wondering if it is legal to buy a gun from an out-of-state dealer that is not on the approved list.

I realize that a California FFL can only sell guns that are on the approved list. Got it. What I was wondering is can my local California FFL receive and do the paperwork on a gun purchased from an out-of-state dealer if the gun in question is not on the approved list? I'm not talking about anything exotic, but for example, there are zero Keltec's on the CA. Approved List.

The answer is probably no, but I'm just not clear from what I've read of the statutes. I would assume that if the answer is indeed no that someone here would have encountered it. I'm not sure that everyone that has purchased a firearm over the internet would have thought to check the approved list in advance. That would be a bummer when your dealer tells you your package has arrived, you go down there all excited, then he opens the box and says "Sorry, pal, this guns not on the list and I've got to ship it back".

Anyone encounter this or can otherwise shed some light?

Thanks.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

There's a reason why ordering a firearm requires an (out of CA) FFL to (CA) FFL transfer.

The CA FFL will determine if it makes the list or not. Usually the CA FFL will stop the non approved purchase before any monetary transactions have happened.

The only way to obtain a weapon that is not approved is to purchase it from an LEO. Got this information from the DOJ on a certain firearm that was delivered to CA that wasn't on the approved list.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Glock. I didn't think so. After I posted I figured the point was probably mute for me because I'm looking at subcompacts on the chance I can get a CCW. But I thought about it and I'm figuring that even if I could get in a Keltec P3AT, for example, it probably wouldn't do any good since I doubt the Sheriff would approve the gun for carry if it's not on the CA Approved List. That being the case, why bother.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Pick up a Baby Glock model 26.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm really more drawn to the smaller guns like the Kahr and Keltecs, one that would fit in a pocket better but still offer the peace of mind of 9mm. But it seems the pocket guns are on their way out, at least temporarily, and the 26 is on my radar screen.

So the 26 does have a mag disconnect?

There are always revolvers to consider, but I like the higher capacity of the magazine guns.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> So the 26 does have a mag disconnect?


No mag disconnect, so you can practice dry firing w/o the magazine.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

W/O the mag disconnect, the 26 is probably no good and presents the same issue as the Kahr. The Calif. certification expires on the Glock 26 at the end of this year, and my understanding is, just because it is currently on the list, it will not be re-certified without the disconnect feature.

A I mentioned before, when you submit the firearms for carry approval I've got to believe one of the requirements is that it is on the approved list. So even if I got the CCW with the 26 approved for carry before the cert. expires on the gun in 12/08, it would only be good at best until the CCW expires in 2 years (that's if it would not immediately be illegal to carry as soon as the cert expires). Not worth the money for a gun I could only carry for at most two years.

I already have two full-size handguns for home defense so I don't really have much use for a gun I'm considering for carry purposes if I can't carry it.

Now, if the CCW certification for the gun had a grandfather clause, whereby once it was attached to my permit for carry it would continue to be OK to carry even if it had dropped off the list before the next CCW renewal, then I would just run out and buy the Kahr (and something in the Glock 26 realm) while they are still approved. I'm not sure of the law but my intuition strongly tells me that this isn't the case. I'm guessing that if the gun is not on the approved list every time the carry permit comes up for renewal, that I would not be allowed to carry it. But this is a key question I would really like a definitive answer to.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Glocks are good for me and so far they're on the approve list.


----------

